# .357 Mag Rifle



## vietvetx2 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have been loading about a year; mostly 9mm. .38 and .45 and .44 Mag
I have used several powders: Bullseye, Unique, Tite Group, Hogden 110 & lately CFE Pistol.

I have just ordered a Henry rifle in .38/.357 and am wondering about load data. The Speer manual does include a separate section for .44 Magnum rifles but nothing for .357 rifles.

Any recommendations? I will only put jacketed rounds through the rifle and would prefer the CFE Pistol powder.


----------

